# fan/speed control



## Bangister (Jul 19, 2005)

HI, i have an Asus Extreme AX800/128MB Pci-express video card.....

I installed the Ati tool v. 0.24 and how come there is no tab or control for the fan/speed settings......i have temp readings already but how do you control the fan..

my card came with Smart doctor to give temp/fan readings and control.....it even controls overclocking as well........after installing ati tool....smart doctor indicates that fan isn't working.....but when i close ati tool, its working again.......i already uninstalled smart doctor....but how do i control fan settings now?


----------



## jimbo2000 (Oct 22, 2006)

You may want to play around with ATItools from http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/  This tool has hotkeys and ability to detect OpenGL / Direct3D use. That way, the ATI power is cranked up only when you need it, during games for instance.

For reference, the ATI RADEON X700 at the powerplay setting "optimal battery life" will have a core speed of 104.63 and memory speed of 119.81


----------

